# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Comment aider un chat qui agonise ? (Photos choquantes)

## Bijoux

J'ai passé une sale nuit, j'ai été reveillé vers 3h du matin par les miaulement alarmant d'un de mes chats qui était très malade.
Un chaton de 2 mois ou 2 mois et demi environ.
Je l'ai recupéré dans une animalerie en esperant pouvoir la sauver.
Elle avait la peau sur les os, une odeur nauséabonde, du pu dans les oreilles ... Je suis allé au véto qui lui a fait ses piqures, et pendant 3 jours à la maison, je l'ai soigné du mieux que je pouvais, elle était isolé dans une pièce chauffée, vraiment j'ai essayer de tout faire, mais elle était condamné ... 

J'ai vu des chats agoniser, mais leur mort était rapide.
Mais cette pauvre chatounette a commencé son agonie vers 3h pour en finir vers 4h45 ... 1h45 très longue de ma vie dans la souffrance et les pleurs, j'ai vidé un gros paquet de mouchoirs, à part la caresser, lui parler et lenvellopper au chaud dans mes bras, je ne savais pas quoi faire. Moi qui souffrait tant ... alors elle ??? 

J'aurais voulu mettre fin à ses souffrances, mais comment ? 
Je ne sais pas si j'aurais réussi, mais au cas ou une situation similaire devrait se reproduire, alors je devrais le faire, car voir un chat qui souffre ainsi est une torture, pour lui d'abord et pour moi aussi.
Elle essayait de lutter, je lui disais, laisse toi mourir ma ptite puce, cette chienne de vie n'a rien de bon à t'offrir, tu te sentiras mieux après ... 
Je me sentais completement impuissante, je vous en parle et v'la que les larmes recommencent à couler .. 
1h45 entrain de mourir, c'est trop long ... 
Je suis dégoutée, dégoutée dégoutée ... déprimée .. sale journée.
J'ai des envies de meurtre ... 
Savez vous me dire comment on peut aider un chat à l'agonie ? 
Car malhereusement, ça se reproduira, dans ce pays ou les chats sont pris pour de la m*erde et des machines à sous.

Voila l'état de son oreille en allant au véto lorsque je l'ai prise :



Et ça, celle ci, c'est à la maison en rentrant du véto.
Son oreille n'arrettait pas de saigner .. Pour vous dire ce qu'elle avait comme maladie, je ne sais pas exactement.



Je vais aller enterrer ma p'tite puce couverte de son linceuil ...     ::

----------


## sofy11

Je suis vraiment désolée pour toi et cette petite chatoune...
Je ne saurais t'aider quant à ta question, saches cependant que je suis régulièrement tes sauvetages et c'est merveilleux ce que tu fais pour ces chats.
J'ai la larme à l'oeil en voyant l'état de cette petite merveille, comment ont-ils pu la laisser ainsi    ::  
Repose en paix petite bête, au moins aura-t'elle connu la chaleur d'un foyer l'espace de quelques jours...

----------


## lannion's cat

pour abréger les souffrances d'un animal en pleine nuit : veto de garde... il n'y a que ca !

c'est ignoble, un animal dans cet état...  j'espere au moins que tu n'as pas versé d'argent à cette animalerie car sinon un autre chaton vivra le meme enfer    ::

----------


## fifine

Véto de garde lannion en France oui bien sur mais en Egypte suis méme pas sure que ca existe malheureusement  :? 
Pauvre béte dans quel état elle était c'est inimaninable quelle torture pour elle et pour toi Bijoux tu as fais tout ton possible  je pense que c'est mieux qu'elle soit partie ses souffrances sont enfin finies   ::  
Je sais pas koi te dire d'autre a part bravo pour ton courage car il faut en avoir dans des circontances pareilles   ::

----------


## Bijoux

Merci Sofy11    ::  

Il n'y a pas de véto de garde en Egypte.
Ils travaillent jusqu'à minuit au maximum.
J'ai appeller mon véto sur son portable mais il ne répondait pas .. 

Non je n'ai pas versé d'argent pour cette chatte.
Mais il voulait quand même me la vendre à 30 euros, alors je lui ai dit qu'elle était en très mauvais état de santé et que de toute façon personne n'allait l'acheter et qu'elle finira par mourir.
Mais il était convaincu qu'elle pouvait se faire soigner et ne voulait pas me la donner .. Alors son frère qui est un peu plus sympa que lui a gueulé dessus en lui disant de me la remettre. Alors il a accepter que je la soigne mais une fois soignée, qu'il la revendrait .. J'ai du accepter sinon je ne pouvais pas la prendre, de plus je n'avais pas d'argent sur moi, mais si elle s'en était sorti, j'aurais été obligé d'aller lui payé son chat, je ne lui aurais jamais remise pour qu'il la remette à vendre.

J'ai deja acheter des chats malade, a des vendeurs qui ne veulent rien entendre, et qui ont fini par mourir, mais partir et laisser un chat dans leur cages entrain de souffrir, ça me fend le coeur, ils n'ont rien demandé .. 
Il y en a des un peu plus gentil, qui m'ont deja donné des chats, y'en a que ça arrange de se debarasser de leur chats malade. 

Je sais que c'est un cercle vicieux, mais ces chats souffrant n'y sont pour rien....

----------

:?  J'AURAIS FAIT EXACTEMENT COMME TOI  DESEMPARER, JE CROIS QUE J'AURAIS MEME PAS PENSer  AU VéTO DE GARDE    ::

----------


## kalie

Pauvre petite puce    ::

----------


## Bijoux

Si c'était en journée ou soirée je l'aurais emmené au véto pour se donner bonne conscience ou pour qu'il mette fin à ses jours de suite.
Je savais qu'elle était entrain de mourir, le véto n'aurait rien pu faire, elle avait le corp gelée et des cris insupportable ... 
J'aurais voulu y mettre fin mais comment ?
Je risque d'être confronté encore à ce genre de situation, je pense que c'est mieux de les aider à mourir plutot que de les laisser agoniser.
mais je ne sais pas comment .. Y'a pas un produit ? 
Ou je sais pas, une injection possible à faire à ce moment la.
Comment font les vétos ?

----------


## Vénussette

Bijoux pleins de courage.. 
quelle horreur.. 
tu as un courage enorme et bcp de coeur..

je ne sais que dire non plus. je me ss souvent posée la questions, mais je n'ai jamais réussi a trouver comment faire.;
l'agonie c'ets terrible..

les autres chats avec elle etait ds cet etat?

----------

A premiere vue je dirais peut etre de l'heter?

----------


## Bijoux

> les autres chats avec elle etait ds cet etat?


Non elle était toute seule dans sa cage, ne réagissais pas bcp aux caresses, elle commencait à aller mieux, c'est ce que je pensais, elle s'alimentait .. avait de la force pour marcher et aimait se frotter à moi .. 
Mais le vendeur m'a dit qu'elle était avec sa soeur au départ et que sa soeur est morte ...

----------


## Bijoux

> A premiere vue je dirais peut etre de l'heter?


Je ne sais pas   :hein2: 
L'avis des experts dans le forum ?

----------

Il me semble que ça endort et que ça fini par arréter le coeur...

Par contre en france on peut plus l'avoir sans ordonnance....

----------


## Anissia

> A premiere vue je dirais peut etre de l'heter?


oui de l'ether ou du chloroform...

qq chose de volatile que tu puissent lui faire respirer pur l'endormir un peu...qui peut confirmer ?

sinon, je suis très triste en voyant ces photos, pauvre petite puce, c'est ignoble de laisser des animaux dans cet état...
bravo pour ce que tu fais...

----------


## zazou66

Tu es tres courageuse Bijoux. Je t'avoue que j'ai du mal a supporter la maladie et surtout la souffrance. Tu pourrais demander a ton veto des medicaments ou injections a faire afin de ne plus avoir a vivre une telle horreur. L'ether endort mais je pense qu'il existe autre chose de plus "radical".Je me renseignerai aupres de mon veto.

----------


## lannion's cat

l'ether n'est absolument pas indolore comme méthode ! 
elle brule les poumons et les voies respiratoires d el'animal et il meurt asphyxié à bannir !!!
on appelle le véto de garde en urgence dans ces cas, point barre !

----------


## galie

> l'ether n'est absolument pas indolore comme méthode ! 
> elle brule les poumons et les voies respiratoires d el'animal et il meurt asphyxié à bannir !!!
> on appelle le véto de garde en urgence dans ces cas, point barre !


Elle est en égypte et les vétérinaire de garde n'existe pas...   :?

----------


## laf_ange

> l'ether n'est absolument pas indolore comme méthode ! 
> elle brule les poumons et les voies respiratoires d el'animal et il meurt asphyxié à bannir !!!
> on appelle le véto de garde en urgence dans ces cas, point barre !


Avant de t'emballer lit un peux. Bijoux essais de sauver des chat en animalerie. elle habite au en égipte.

Pou rinfo l'éther étais utilisé pour endormir les humain (pour les opérer).
Et je pense que dans le cas qui nous préocupe l'éther aurait été un bien moindre mal que la soufrance qu'il a endurée.


Bijoux je suis bien content que tu l'ai sortie de là. Bien sùr tu n'a pas put le suaver mais au moins il est pas mort seul dans l'indiférence. Tu étais là et tu lui donnais plein d'amour.
De lç haut il veille sur toi et tes autres protégé.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## Bijoux

Merci Laf, merci Galie, merci Zazou, merci Anissia .. 

Merci tout le monde    ::  

C'est ce que j'ai pu lire ailleurs aujourd'hui que l'ether brule les poumons et c'est pas super, mais c'est clair que dans ce cas, ça aurait été un moindre mal.
Malheuresement, je serais certainement reconfronté à ce genre de probleme, car ce n'est pas la 1ere ... Alors je dois me munir du produit le plus efficace.

De ce que j'ai pu lire aujourd'hui en cherchant sur google, la meilleure méthode serait le chlorophorme.
Enfin je sais pas .. je cherche ..   :hein2: 
Et demain vais aller au véto, je vais lui demander comment il euthanasie les bêtes .. et voir si je peux le faire moi même si ça devait se reproduire.

----------


## ginette

> l'ether n'est absolument pas indolore comme méthode ! 
> elle brule les poumons et les voies respiratoires d el'animal et il meurt asphyxié à bannir !!!
> on appelle le véto de garde en urgence dans ces cas, point barre !


avant de répondre ce type de message, on prend le temps de lire ce que la personne a écrit.................  :non:

----------


## pliskaline

l'éther ne macherait pas sans douleur pour un chat. *J'ai euthanasié UNE FOIS une souris agonisante avec de l'éther et je peux dire que je ne le referai jamais. Ca a duré 6 secondes mais 6 secondes de souffrance horrible à voir. ce n'est pas une solution acceptable.*Il faudrait savoir à quels produits tu as accès la bas, mais je ne pense que les chlorures de........ soient faciles à trouver.

----------


## caramelreglisse

Désolée Bijoux, je n'avais pas vu l'auteur du post, ce genre de sujet me bouleverse, je ne l'ai même pas lu.

Quelle tristesse cette histoire, je suis sincérement navrée.

Pour ta question, je vais demain mardi chez ma véto pour chercher le kit spécial chats du Caire, je lui demanderais si elle peut me donner quelque chose pour abréger les souffances d'un chat.

Je ne suis pas sure que ce soit faisable, si elle me fera assez confiance pour me donner un produit qui est potentielement dangereux et je ne voudrais pas que ton amie soit embêtée à la douane mais bon, je vais demander.

Mais sans parler de produit vétérinaires, il doit bien y avoir un moyen "humain" d'écouter la vie d'un chat, je ne sais pas, l'étouffer avec un tissus peut-être ? 
A dire comme ça, ça fait froid dans le dos...

Une fois j'ai vu un chat se faire écraser pas une voiture, il avait l'arrière -train écrasé mais été encore bien vivant... je suis resté à coté de lui avec mon Kric de voiture à la main, à pleurer comme une madeleine en me disant "va y, assome le, un bon coup sur la tête et il ne souffira plus", j'ai pas pu.

C'est pas si facile. 
Courage à toi, je te tiens au courrant pour l'envoi.   ::

----------


## Bijoux

En fait je sais pas si ces produits sont accessibles ici, mais j'ai une amie qui vient le 02 mars, qui pourrait m'en apporter. Donc faudrait que je lui dise quoi ..

----------


## Bijoux

Bonsoir mère Noelle ..    ::  
T'es trop gentille ... 

Moi aussi j'ai pensé à l'étrangler d'une manière rapide ou je sais pas, je me sentais complètement désemparé, mais je n'aurais pas pu le faire, surtout que je savais pas si c'était une manière de faire.
Une femme m'a dit aujourd'hui que c'est très difficile d'étrangler un chat ... Oui c'est dur à entendre ces paroles la .. Mais un chat qui agonise purée ! C'est trop dur à supporter, pour nous ok mais pour le chat surtout qui souffre, j'imagine pas les douleurs .. Fallait entendre ses cris, la voir tortiller son p'tit corps, jusqu'à ne plus avoir de force et crier jusqu'à son dernier souffle .. et 1h45 de souffrance, ça semble être une eternité à ce moment .. 
Dans une situation de faiblesse comme ça .. On ne sait pas quoi faire.
Je veux plus jamais que ça m'arrive ..

----------


## pliskaline

Le moyen le plus rapide est certainement de provoqueer une rupture des cervicales, c'est ce qu'on fait sur les rongeurs et les lapins, mais je ne serai jamais capable de le faire.

----------


## pliskaline

et avec toutça, je n'ai pas pris la pein de te dire que je suis désolée que tu aies dû vivre cela et que ce petit chat ait tant souffert.
J'ai vécu la même chose avec un de mes chats il y a deux mois et les images m'obsèdent encore.

----------


## Lomi

Je compatis... 
J'ai vu une fois un chat couché sur la route, qui remuait, entouré de ses copains à lui ; je me suis arrêté sur le côté pour le faire partir, de peur qu'il se fasse écraser. Mais le mal était déjà fait... Il était en train d'agoniser, ma minette était dans ma voiture, j'avais peur qu'elle entende ses cris d'agonie    ::   . Ce chat ne devait pas avoir plus de 6mois, il s'est traîné sur le bas côté, je n'osais pas le prendre de peur de lui faire mal ; il n'y avait pas de plaie apparente mais il crachait du sang bien rouge et consistant, puis vu son air et ses cris... Deux autres personnes se sont arrêtées et ont appelé les pompiers pour qu'ils viennent l'achever proprement, une piqûre et puis hop plus de douleur, mais ils ne sont jamais venus, on les a attendu en vain. Ils ont du avoir une urgence "humaine" et je ne les blame pas mais du coup, j'ai regardé le chaton mourir sans rien pouvoir faire pour le soulager :/

----------


## caramelreglisse

C'est vrai que la vie est dure pour les animaux dans certains pays, elle est déjà tellement dure pour les gens.
M'enfin c'est pas une raison pour traiter les animaux domestiques comme ça ! 
Tu dois être tellement révoltée parfois...

Bonne soirée et pleins de câlins à tous tes poilus.

----------


## celine.624

Je ne sais quoi te dire pour ta question mais oui peut être l étouffer... Quelle horreur d avoir à faire ça ! Enfin il te faudra bien du courage... J avais pris un petit chat pour le soigner chez moi, il a vécu quelques jours avec des hauts et des bas. et puis un dimanche il était trés mal, j attendais que mon ami rentre du travail pour qu il m emmène chez le véto (qui ne se déplaçait pas...) pour l endormir. je voyais aussi que c était la fin et tout comme toi je lui disais "laisse toi partir s il te plait..."... Mon ami est rentré il m a vu avec le petit Globule dans les bras, il s approche pour lui faire une carresse et Globule s est endormi pour toujours là dans mes bras... 

Je suis le post car malheureusement ça m intéresse aussi... Plus encore aprés la lecture de vos posts... Je ne me suis jamais retrouvé dans la situation de voir un chat agoniser sur la route mais j aimerai savoir que faire au cas ou... Pourvu que ça ne m arrive jamais.
Courage Bijoux !

----------


## caramelreglisse

::    Qu'il était beau ce petit chat, c'est triste de ne pas avoir pu le sauver.

----------


## tifaniem

Pauvre petit loulou!!!  AU vu de l'état de son oreille, je dirai qu'il est mort à cause de l'infection qui a gagné son sang et donc d'autres fonctions vitales!!

Bravo pour ce que tu fais!!! Ca n'a peut être pas fonctionné entièrement mais tu auras permis à ce petit chat de mourir entouré de chaleur et de véritable amour et non pas seul dans une pauvre petite cage!

Que faire pour abréger les souffrances?? De la morphine à très forte dose!!! Si tu peux t'en procurer..... C'est un moyen très efficace pour calmer la douleur et    quand c'est administrer en forte dose, ça arrête le coeur! Le chat s'endormira paisiblement!

----------


## celine.624

Oui il était trés beau... Mais a vécu attaché à une table, mal voire pas nourri et le typhus s est chargé du reste... Je l ai supplié de se laisser partir, mon petit soldat s est bien battu... Il était toujours sur mon épaule alors que je lui avais installé un panier bien chaud sur mon bureau... J ai mis sa photo, ne m en veux pas Bijoux, pour qu on mette une petite tête sur son histoire...
Désolée pour le hs.

----------


## Elo31

Vraiment je comprends ta souffrance et ton désarroi et j'ai vraiment mal au coeur pour cette petite chatte    ::  

Tu as fait ce que tu as pu et tu lui as malgrè tout donné un peu de chaleur : elle aurait certainement connue une agonie encore plus atroce si elle était restée dans l'animalerie ... c'est une piètre consolation je sais 

Tu as un grand coeur en tous cas   :bisous3: 

 ::   Repose en paix petite boule de poils

----------


## Nala77

Bravo pour ce que tu fais Bijoux! Au moins ce chat n'est pas mort dans une animalerie, il aura connu la chaleur et l'amour pendant ses dernières quelques heures...  :bisous3:

----------


## GaladrieL

::   pour elle   ::   j'espère que la ou elle est maintenant, elle connait enfin le bonheur...
j'admire ton courage bijoux..

----------


## abibati

Bonsoir,
je suis désolée pour toi je sais ce que c'est, un de mes chats est mort dans nos bras après avoir été tapé par une voiture.

N'utilisez jamais de morphine sur un chat ça les rends fou et ne les tue pas; l'éther ne me semble pas conseillé non plus . Par contre le chloroforme en grosse quantité sur un coton ça peut marcher. Parceque les produits qu'utilisent les vétos sont à faire en intra veineuse ce qui chez un chat n'est pas facile.

----------


## Bijoux

> J ai mis sa photo, ne m en veux pas Bijoux, pour qu on mette une petite tête sur son histoire...
> Désolée pour le hs.


Ne sois pas désolée .. Au contraire, si tu veux en parler, parfois ça nous fais du bien .. Je vois qu'ici, nous avons toute plus ou moins eu des experiences difficile avec nos bêtes ..    ::

----------


## Bijoux

> N'utilisez jamais de morphine sur un chat ça les rends fou et ne les tue pas; l'éther ne me semble pas conseillé non plus . Par contre le chloroforme en grosse quantité sur un coton ça peut marcher. Parceque les produits qu'utilisent les vétos sont à faire en intra veineuse ce qui chez un chat n'est pas facile.


Tu semble avoir raison de ce que j'ai pu lire à travers le net et les conseils, pour le moment ce que j'ai trouvé de plus efficace c'est le chloroforme ..

----------


## titsour

oui je peux te confirmer que c'est le chloroforme le plus rapide, le plus efficace et le plus indolore
il y a quelques annees j étais en vacances en espagne avec ma classe  un chaton s'est fait renverse par une voiture
y avait pas de veto dans le coin et la bete agonisait
je suis allée a la pharmacie j'ai achete du chloroforme et j'ai abrege ses souffrances
j'ai mis de l'ouate dans un seau verse chloro dessus mis le chaton dans le seau et referme le couvercle
il s'endort de suite   ::

----------


## caramelreglisse

Je viens de passer chez le véto, pour récupérer les médicaments,
qui soit dit en passant n'étaient pas prêts.    ::  
D'après lui, le plus rapide et  "humain" pour un chat se serait l'éther.   :hein: 

Ce n'est pas ce qui est dit dans ce post, mais lui dit qu'il y a 30 ans, quand il a débuté c'est avec ça qu'on endormait les animaux, que ça ne brule pas les poumons comme ça a été dit plus haut. 

Dans la clinique où je vais il y a le père et la fille, deux générations, ça fait deux fois plus d'expérience.      ::   ::  

Je pense que ça va dépendre de ce que tu trouveras sur place, pas sure que tu es le choix dans les pharmacies par chez toi.
Je lui ai demandé si la noyade ( dans de l'eau tiède) c'était une solution acceptable, il dit que l'éther c'est plus doux.

Le chloroforme c'est surement très bien aussi, si tu en trouves.

----------


## Nävis

Ne pas confondre l'éther et le chloroforme. L'éther, contrairement à ce que dit le véto, brule les poumons. Essaie de respirer de l'éther et tu m'en diras des nouvelles.
Le chloroforme endort les humains, mais il tue les chiens et probablement aussi les chats.

Quoi qu'il en soit, lorsqu'un problème de ce genre survient, il n'y a pas à se poser des questions : on appelle un véto de garde et on le fait venir.

Dans le cas où, comme pour Bijoux, vous êtes dans un pays étranger où il est difficile de trouver un véto, je crois qu'il faut avoir dans sa pharmacie le ou les produits qui pourront abréger les souffrances d'un animal. 
Je ne sais pas de quels médicaments il peut s'agir, mais j'imagine que c'est mieux que de faire n'importe quoi et faire souffrir inutilement l'animal.

----------


## caramelreglisse

Elle est en Egypte ! Y a pas de véto de garde, là-bas.

----------

skenan

c est de la morphine en cachets il existe du 30 mg sur ordonnance

peut etre que....

----------

Hum c'est peut être barbare mais euh... l'étouffer? en le mettant dans un sac? enfin c'est qu'une idée mais sûrement pas la bonne...

----------

Vraiment désolée pour toi Bijoux, mais au moins, elle n'est pas partie seule...
tu as été très courageuse d'attendre prêt d'elle....
 :bisous3:

----------


## cael60

::

----------


## Mysticolivia

Tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais Bijoux...
Elle etait très belle cette mimi    ::   :ange2:   ::

----------


## Highfive

Quel courage Bijoux, et quelle tristesse pour tous ces animaux...Pour être allée à plusieurs reprises en Egypte, je sais que la situation des gens n'est pas vraiment brillante, mais la condition animale là bas l'est encore moins...C'est parfois très difficile..
J'ai moi aussi eu l'occasion de 'partager' les derniers instants de vie d'un chat sur le bord d'une route..Je n'ai rien pu faire, à part le mettre sur le bas côté dans l'herbe et rester à ses côtés le temps que ses souffrances s'arrêtent..J'étais complètement désemparée, à plusieurs kilomètres du premier véto...Dans son malheur, ce pauvre chat a eu la 'chance' de ne pas agoniser très longtemps; Ca fait plusieurs années, mais je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier..
Bon courage à toi Bijoux.

----------


## Loustic

c'est peut-être dur à admettre, mais honnêtement à la première visite véto tu aurais dû prendre la décision de l'endormir, vu son état...    ::  

après pour répondre à la question, pour soulager un animal de l'agonie et de la souffrance, il existe des calmants si on ne peut pratiquer une eutha, mais en aucun cas je ne pense que "le tuer" de manière "barbare" (strangulation, pendaison, ether...) soit la solution, car tu le fais de toute façon souffrir et il meurt dans un stress énorme...   :? 

il existe des méthodes artisanales pour une fin rapide, mais perso je ne pourrai accomplir un tela acte, et je ne vais pas les énumérer ici, ce serait   :beurk:

----------


## cachouch95

je suis vraiment désolée pour ces petits minous innocents, j'espère que vous vous en remettrez un petit peu. Vous avez beaucoup de courage, je vous admire

 :bisous2: 


Il n'y a qu'en continuant le combat contre la conerie humaine et en sensibilisant les gens qu'on y arrivera!!!! 

pas d'abandons, que de l'action

----------

courage et désole pour se qui t'arrive 
c'est dur mais au moin il étais a tes coter et avec des câlins et pas tous seule

 :bisous2:  un pense au bebe   :amour:

----------


## mely3969

> skenan
> 
> c est de la morphine en cachets il existe du 30 mg sur ordonnance
> 
> peut etre que....


ce produit cest impossible qu on le delivre cest tracé comme pas possible la morphine est utilisé pr les douleurs de paliers  4 et les medecins la delivrent vraiment en connaissant le patient donc ca passera pas si la personne est honnete!

lether est sur liste 2 donc obligatoirement ordonnance pr la vente , de plus ca brule les poumons et cest bien moins utilisé qu avant le plus simple cest le chlorophorme apres franchement opté pr les pendaisons rupture de cervicale et autre jtrouve vraiment cela moyen    ::  

rip petit chat et pensé au chat de celine   ::

----------


## flokitty

::   une grosse pensée pour elle, tu étais avec elle à ses côtés et c'est le principal, tu as fait ce que tu as pu et maintenant elle est au paradis des chats, en paix    ::

----------

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## celine.624

Merci Bijoux, cachouch et mely... Même si ce post ne m était pas destiné mais cette histoire m a rappelé la mienne... Je vous présenterai Globule dans Hommages, j ai le courage de le faire aujourd hui.

----------


## Bijoux

Bonsoir,

desolee de n avoir pu lire vos reponses plus tot, je nai pas de connexion chez moi pour le moment.
Je tenais a toute vous remercier pour vos messages de soutiens, vos conseils et vos avis .. et surtout remercier caramelreglisse pour sa grande generosite.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## patsie78

Je pense que Loustic a raison, peut-etre aurais tu faire le necessaire chez le veto... Il n'aurais pas du te laisser d'espoirs, et toi aurais du peut-etre aller de l'avant et en parler franchement avec lui pour prendre la bonne decision. Enfin quoi qu'il en soit tu as beaucoup de courage de vivre ca, mais dit toi, qu'elle est morte entouree de chaleur et d'amour grace a toi. N'oublie jamais ca....... Bon courage.   ::   ::   :ange2:

----------


## rossellachat

Il a eu ton amour,pauvre petit bravo pour ce que tu fais ,mais dit moi c'est un pays d'arrieres ou quoi ? les vetos travaillent jamais la nuit !
En tout cas Ether ,meilleure solution,car voir souffrir pendant plus d'Une heure quel calvaire pour lui et pour toi 
IL ETAIT MAGNIFIQUE ?honte a ses gens qui vendent des naimaux malades et qui s'en fouttent ,quel monde de merde   :kao7: 
REPOSE EN PAIX PETIT ANGELOT   ::   :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## tocquyna

Repose en paix petit ange    ::   ::

----------


## leelou73

c'est le vétérinaire qui aurait du proposer l'euthanasie en voyant l'etat de ce pauvre minou ... vu le pu dans les oreille c'est sur que ca a du ce transformé en sépticémie ou un truc du genre....
l'ether ne peut s'acheter que sur ordonnance et en plus ca les fait encore plus souffrir ... 
le plus rapide cest effectivement de l'empecher de respirer en lui bloquant le nez et la bouche ... 
enfin bref bravo a toi d'avoir essayer de la sauver elle est au moins morte en ayant connu un peu de bonheur

----------


## baboon94

quelle horreur, pauvre petit minou     ::   ::   ::  
bravo à toi d'avoir essayer de le sauver    ::  

en ce qui concerne les "produits" pour soulager les souffrances d'un petit bout, je ne pense pas que l'éther soit une bonne solution....en revanche il parait que le calmivet en injectable est efficace (je n'ai pas vérifié mais c'est un tranquilisant donc....)

----------


## Saphira

Bonjour,  bravo a toi pour ton courage, ça doit être très dur de vivre cela. Pour mettre fin aux souffrances, les produits d'euthanasie qu'on les vétos ne sont évidemment pas donner aux civils, aussi, si on a pas de véto de garde, on peut éventuellement injecter de l'air dans les veines, mais il faut faire une intraveineuse. (je ne sais pas si cette m est douloureuse ou pas) Sinon, le chloroforme me parait être une bonne solution. Moi dans ma formation, j'utilise du "chloral" par intraperitonal, pour endormir les souris, la piquure est bcp plus facile a faire qu'en intraveineuse. Une fois le chat endormie, il ne souffre plus, donc tu as jusqu'au matin pour appeler un véto qui finira le travail (si on peut appeler cela un travail). 
Sinnon, ne pourrait tu pas porter plainte contre l'animalerie et la faire fermer?

----------


## schlum

En Egypte ?   :? 
Je doute que porter plainte pour maltraitance sur les animaux se fait dans ce pays.

----------


## sabi22

essaye les somniferes mais a grande dose. ça marche bien pour les gens, alors pour un chat, surtout qu il ne s en rend pas compte je pense, il s endort tout doucement.

c est horrible ses oreilles, ça me fait penser a un chat qu on avait chez nous, et c etait un staphylocoque doré, une grosse infection des tympans, et y a pas de remede. !!! une ou deux operations pour gratter le plus possible mais sans aucune amelioration. on savait qu il allait mourir. donc on a ete le faire piquer parce qu il souffrait de trop.
ce n est pas evident de devoir mettre fin a une vie, c est sure je n aurais pas reussi. j ai meme pas reussi a tuer un poussin mal en point alors t imagine !!!

bon courage. 
 ::

----------


## puce6465

mon dieu, le petit bout était bien atteint... une gale des oreilles peut etre... en tout cas bravo pour l 'avoir accompagné dans ces derniers jours... un jour une chatte errante que j 'avais recueilli a chopper une gangraine a l oeil en vieillissant (j'ai nourri cette chatte pendant près de 6ans et elever et replacer toutes ses portées, adopter meme certains de ses petits,  elle venait juste manger et rapporter ses petits quand elle en faisait... je pense qu'elle avait confiance et savait qu'on s'en occuperait ) on a eu d 'autres choix que d 'en finir, car elle pourissait littéralement et souffrait beaucoup... un voisin à nous chasseur a trouvé le courage de lui mettre un plomb... moi j'aurai pas pu..; c'est trop dur de les voir souffrir, mais c'est aussi trop dur d 'abréger nous meme leurs souffrance...
pour ma part je préfèrerais confier la piqure au véto... comme j 'ai du le faire une fois avec un de mes chats atteint d'une leucose féline, c'est une dure décision mais il est necessaire de la prendre dans certains cas...

----------


## Isasza

Toute mon estime pour des personnes dévouées et généreuses comme toi. 

Oui, hélas il m'est arrivé hélas d'avoir à gérer l'agonie de plusieurs chats... 

Quand c'est le week-end, que le véto de garde n'est pas joignable, 
Qu'il n'y *strictement* plus rien à faire pour soulager le pauvre animal, 
que celui-ci souffre, et souffre encore... Parce que dans le genre, Dieu sait si les chats sont pudiques et terriblement discrets... 

Alors oui, il m'est eu arrivé d'envelopper le mourant dans une serviette, le rouler et me coucher dessus.... 
A défaut de pouvoir disposer d'un produit narcotique à lui injecter, c'était la solution la plus rapide.

----------


## natacha66

Je ne sais pas quel est le mieux pour abregez les souffrances d un animal Se que je pense c est que tu as fais au mieux pour cette pauvre bete Tu l as recuperez,tu t es battue pour elle, tu lui as montrez que la vie pouvais etre belle tu l as aimez et tu l as accompagne jusqu a la fin
 Tu ne pouvais rien faire de meiux  :Stick Out Tongue: as de veto et si tu avais ete a la pharmacie tu l aurais laissez seule et elle serais morte seule comme elle avais vecue
 Meme si oui elle as souffert sur le chemin qui la menais la haut elle t avais pres d elle qui l entourais de ton amour ,de tes larmes et je suis sur qu elle est morte en sachant qu elle avais ete aimez et qu elle manquerais a quelqu un    ::   Tu lui as offert une belle fin de vie et de la haut ou elle as enfin trouvez la paix elle dois etre heureuse de t avoir croise   :bisous3: 
Une etoile de plus brille dans le ciel se soir car un ange a retrouvez sa place

----------


## snoopette

::   ::   Repose en paix petite chatoune!  :bisous3:

----------

